# shito-ryu katas site



## Pacificshore (Apr 17, 2005)

Video clips on all their katas  
Starting with....
http://www.shitokai.com/movies/heianshodan.php


----------



## Radamateur (Apr 17, 2005)

Nice....could do without the cheesy "whoooshing" sound effects though.


----------



## gojumaster (Apr 17, 2005)

Those aren't sound effects.  That's the actual audio track from the original tape.  It sounds a little odd, due to the level of compression of  both the video and audio components.

Best Regards,

Russ Smith
http://www.Goju-Ryu.info/



			
				Radamateur said:
			
		

> Nice....could do without the cheesy "whoooshing" sound effects though.


----------



## Radamateur (Apr 18, 2005)

I thought there was something strange about it. Thanks for the correction.


----------

